# [SOLVED] having sptd.sys problems



## iwantouttahere

Hello I'm running a dimension 3000 xp home edition, and I'm getting the blue screen with the 0x000000D3 stop error code and sptd.sys. I have run the symptom tree and nothing seems to be wrong there. I have tried the reinstall disk but don't know much about the recovery to fix the problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCT

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

I read where a person in a similar situation used an Ultimate Boot CD utility called Avira NTFS4DOS Personal was able to go into the hard drive and delete the sptd.sys in the windows/system32/drivers directory and thus fix the issue.

Link to UBCD4WIN: http://www.ubcd4win.com/downloads.htm


----------



## iwantouttahere

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

I have downloaded the Ultimate Boot program and tried this but nothing happened, I still get the blue screen and the blank screen. I don't know much about the Ultimate Boot or the reinstallation disk, so is there a walkthrough for a noob? Thanks


----------



## blah789

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

Isn't that the daemon tools driver? Are you able to boot into safe mode at all? (Press F8 at boot time - I don't recall which option lets you see which drivers get loaded - I think it's boot logging enabled - it may ask you if you want to load sptd.sys then just say no) and if you manage to get into safe mode uninstall daemon tools and see if that works.

Another thing you can do is boot into your Windows XP CD, and pick repair and choose the recovery console. Then type listsvc to see the list of services and drivers. sptd.sys may be listed in there. then type disable (name of driver - may be sptd.sys may be something else) to disable it the next time you boot. then type exit to reboot


----------



## iwantouttahere

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

I believe it is Daemon tools. No I can't get into safe mode at all. I have tried disable sptd and did a reboot and it's still the same.


----------



## CCT

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

Safe Mode: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315222

Once there, look for sptd.sys and delete it.

Also, click start, run, type msconfig and press enter - look under startup or services for Daemon Tools - uncheck it (sptd IS part of that process and obviously something has gone awry) and this will stop Daemon Tools from starting.

Reboot.

SPTD.sys will not, afaik, delete when you remove Daemon Tools - it HAS to be done manually.

There is another file named sptdXXX.XX (some random number I believe) but I can't remember the extension at the moment.


----------



## iwantouttahere

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

I cant access safe mode at all. I have run a quick test on the boot screen and it said that there is blank or no optical media on the computer. What can I do to fix this? Thanks


----------



## CCT

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

So, did your computer come with a reinstall disk, a recovery disk, or a recovery partition?


----------



## iwantouttahere

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

Ok my son says he was on the computer when it shut down. He says that he just turned on the computer let it sit for a minute then started Mozilla Firefox and I-tunes, then a pop up window came up saying something about a bad program. Yes, I do have the reinstall disk.


----------



## CCT

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

OK - you want your son and yourself to work out how to slave that drive into another comp and copy off anything valuable (pictures, documents, whatever). If you need gyuidance there, ask - lots of people here with smarts in that area.

THEN, reinstall time.


----------



## iwantouttahere

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

I only have one computer, but I do have an external hd that has almost everything important on it, there are a few things left on the computer that need to be backed up. Is there a way of getting the rest copied to the external without a second computer?


----------



## CCT

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*

'Is there a way of getting the rest copied to the external without a second computer?' 

No.

However, depending on how old your comp is, now might be an opportune time to install a second internal hard drive.

You could disconnect the existing drive , make a new install on the new drive, load all pertinent drivers (chipset, audio, video, network) get everything running nicely, then slave your old drive, recover the data, and virus scan the heck out of it (or reformat).


----------



## mycom1

*Re: having sptd.sys problems*



blah789 said:


> Isn't that the daemon tools driver? Are you able to boot into safe mode at all? (Press F8 at boot time - I don't recall which option lets you see which drivers get loaded - I think it's boot logging enabled - it may ask you if you want to load sptd.sys then just say no) and if you manage to get into safe mode uninstall daemon tools and see if that works.
> 
> Another thing you can do is boot into your Windows XP CD, and pick repair and choose the recovery console. Then type listsvc to see the list of services and drivers. sptd.sys may be listed in there. then type disable (name of driver - may be sptd.sys may be something else) to disable it the next time you boot. then type exit to reboot


This works period......


----------

